# Sit/Stay



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

This question was inspired by Ricky's Popi but anyone's advice is welcome.

Quote from ShamaMama's thread "skirmish":
Let me give you an example of some training I just did at home this morning. As I have said many times, Ricky is a voracious eater. Food is a prime motivator for him. This morning, I put him in a sit/stay and placed his food bowl 3 feet in front of him. I then went about my business in the room although keeping a close eye on him. I was off to the side so he had to turn his head to watch me. He did not take his eyes off me or budge one inch for 3 solid minutes waiting for my release command to eat and never looked at his food bowl once! I then released him and he was on that food bowl like dirt on pigs. 

I try this with Chi Chi (I don't walk all around the room as she's not ready for that type of distance AND duration). Our level of obedience only calls for a 1 minute sit. We have worked to a Sit/Stay of a little over 2 minutes, but she frequently looks at her bowl (as if to remind me where it is LOL). Is this a big deal or no? We had to skip obedience this term to take the two Agility Foundations courses, but I want to keep up with the exercises for our return.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Chi-Chi's Mom said:


> I try this with Chi Chi (I don't walk all around the room as she's not ready for that type of distance AND duration). Our level of obedience only calls for a 1 minute sit. We have worked to a Sit/Stay of a little over 2 minutes, but she frequently looks at her bowl (as if to remind me where it is LOL). Is this a big deal or no? We had to skip obedience this term to take the two Agility Foundations courses, but I want to keep up with the exercises for our return.


Chi Chi is doing GREAT - and she is still a baby. She is more advanced than Ricky was at her age! I don't see anything wrong at her skill level. Just keep practicing and maybe try doing the exercise with a down/stay thrown in every once in a while to keep things interesting for Chi Chi. Gradually, very gradually, work a little longer time intervals. Try releasing her with a hand signal rather than a verbal command. That way, she will have to watch you to get her meal.

Good job, Chi Chi and Mom! :clap2:

Ricky's Popi


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

Ahhh.... a hand signal. Going to try that. Thanks Popi!!


----------



## Layla's Mom (Feb 1, 2016)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> Chi Chi is doing GREAT - and she is still a baby. She is more advanced than Ricky was at her age! I don't see anything wrong at her skill level. Just keep practicing and maybe try doing the exercise with a down/stay thrown in every once in a while to keep things interesting for Chi Chi. Gradually, very gradually, work a little longer time intervals. Try releasing her with a hand signal rather than a verbal command. That way, she will have to watch you to get her meal.
> 
> Good job, Chi Chi and Mom! :clap2:
> 
> Ricky's Popi


A hand signal...what a great idea! I'm having a little trouble with "watch" with Layla too and love this suggestion!

Thank you, Popi :wink2:


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Chi-Chi's Mom said:


> Ahhh.... a hand signal. Going to try that. Thanks Popi!!


What I recommend is that you start off with both a verbal command AND a hand signal. Work that for a few weeks then gradually transition to a hand signal only.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Layla's Mom said:


> I'm having a little trouble with "watch" with Layla too


The "watch me" command: Here's how you teach it. Stand next to Layla, say "watch me" and when she looks at you plop a treat in her mouth immediately. Repeat this over and over for a minute. Do the same a couple of hours later. Next day, put Layla in a sit stay and walk 3 feet away and repeat. As soon as she looks at you, walk over and give her a treat. Repeat for a week. Then each successive week move further and further away. Start adding in a hand signal with a verbal command. Before you know it, Layla will be watching you like a hawk!

Good Luck, Ricky's Popi


----------



## Layla's Mom (Feb 1, 2016)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> The "watch me" command: Here's how you teach it. Stand next to Layla, say "watch me" and when she looks at you plop a treat in her mouth immediately. Repeat this over and over for a minute. Do the same a couple of hours later. Next day, put Layla in a sit stay and walk 3 feet away and repeat. As soon as she looks at you, walk over and give her a treat. Repeat for a week. Then each successive week move further and further away. Start adding in a hand signal with a verbal command. Before you know it, Layla will be watching you like a hawk!
> 
> Good Luck, Ricky's Popi


I point to my eyes with my left index finger for the "watch" and use the word "watch". I use "ok" for her release word, but what kind of hand signal do use for Ricky as a release? I'm trying to come up with one that she can see from a distance and doesn't conflict with my other signals. I know they're kinda hard to describe in words, but just kinda want an idea.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Layla's Mom said:


> I point to my eyes with my left index finger for the "watch" and use the word "watch". I use "ok" for her release word, but what kind of hand signal do use for Ricky as a release? I'm trying to come up with one that she can see from a distance and doesn't conflict with my other signals. I know they're kinda hard to describe in words, but just kinda want an idea.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Be very careful with "OK" as a release command! I used to do that and it got Ricky and I in big trouble at a competition! OK is too common a word used in everyday language. After completing an exercise perfectly in a competition, I told Ricky OK meaning "good job". Ricky thought I was releasing him and he immediately ran out of the ring to play with the other dogs there!!!!!!!! Now I use the word "free" or "go play" as his release command depending on the situation. No further problems.

For his visual "get it" command to eat his food or do anything, I hold my right arm and hand horizontally and swing it to the left or right depending on which way I'm facing. Very easy to see from a distance and the meaning is pretty obvious.

Keep asking questions, Ricky's Popi


----------



## Layla's Mom (Feb 1, 2016)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> Be very careful with "OK" as a release command! I used to do that and it got Ricky and I in big trouble at a competition! OK is too common a word used in everyday language. After completing an exercise perfectly in a competition, I told Ricky OK meaning "good job". Ricky thought I was releasing him and he immediately ran out of the ring to play with the other dogs there!!!!!!!! Now I use the word "free" or "go play" as his release command depending on the situation. No further problems.
> 
> For his visual "get it" command to eat his food or do anything, I hold my right arm and hand horizontally and swing it to the left or right depending on which way I'm facing. Very easy to see from a distance and the meaning is pretty obvious.
> 
> Keep asking questions, Ricky's Popi


Yeah, I totally agree with using "ok"! I've known it might be a problem for some time, but just haven't worked to change it :frown2:. Now is the opportune time! There's sooo much to all this training, but that's what keeps it fun :wink2:

That is too funny about Ricky! He sounds like a social little butterfly.

Thanks for the hand signal and tips! I'll report back in a couple weeks.


----------

